# Costochondritis



## Guest (Nov 18, 2000)

My dr. just dx'd me with costochondritis. I have chronic chest pain, and very tender to touch. Is this related to fibro at all. He wants me to start celebrex? Any input, thanksDebbie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi weplant. The costochondral area pertains to rib and its cartilage. (the costo part is the rib and the chondral the cartilage). The -itis ending refers to inflammation. This is the very tender part on me also. It often feels like the soft tissue area is thicker or swollen in between the the ribs or what is called the intercostal spaces. This is in the outer area, below the clavicle. It is very sore in these areas, especially when pressure is applied, and especially so, I believe in my 2nd intercostal space. This is quite usual for people with fibromyalgia, but I don't know the explanation for it, and I am not sure that they do. If you find out, let us know! I'm guessing people with Rheumatoid arthritis get this as well. I have heard of some doctors who try cortisone shots here, but they must be very skilled at it so as not to deflate/collapse the lung. Personally, it is a risk that I would not be comfortable taking. I don't have the information on your med, Celebrex, but it is most likely a pain that may work on the inflammation too, but in a different class than ibuprofen? I would have to look it up on a med website. Perhaps there are others here that are on it that can help you with that (or hopefully, the doctor has told you about it).


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I spoke to my rheumatologist today about costochondritis. Just as Moldie explained it is inflammation of the cartilage and muscles. Doc also mentioned the shots of zylocaine (spelling?). She said that everyone was different and it might help some and not others. She also mentioned about wearing a good bra if one is top heavy. She also suggested putting shoulder pads under the bra straps to help distribute the weight better. Just thought I'd pass this info along.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weplant, I have that problem too, but was never given a specific "name" for it. Glad to know it's not just me. As Weener mentioned, if you're "top heavy" it seems to be more painful due to the weight of the breasts. That was me, until 3 years ago. I was finally approved by the medical insurance we have that a breast reduction was "medically necessary". Best thing I ever did!!! I look "balanced" and I feel balanced and I don't bounce around and it's not so painful any more. The rib area still is sore, but so much of the pain has been alleviated. The excess breast tissue that was removed weighed 2 1/2 lbs. each (total of 5 lbs.) and they told me that was average---some women have anywhere from 5 to 10 lbs. removed or more. The most my surgeon ever removed was 30 lbs. Can you imagine the pain that woman had?! Unfortunately, the indentations at the top of the shoulders from the bra straps is a permanent "scar". Those grooves will never go away. I definitely recommend seeing your Doctor and a qualified Plastic Surgeon who specializes in breast reduction for anyone who is "top heavy" and in pain from it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2000)

Just wondered if you got my reply to your previous message. Was it of any use?


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

weI have had costochondritis through the years. I have it a lot when I was in my 20s. I was told that it was caused by a virus and that it never really went away but at times the virus lays dormant. I have not had this in a very long time but I do remember the pain very well. Anti infammatories like Motrin used to help me. I am going to look for the name of the virus that can cause it.


----------

